# AB David Holley Texaco AB 1970s.



## David Menzies (Dec 15, 2008)

As Secretary of the Bedford WSS BRanch we appear in the local publications.
Recently some Bedford family brought me the discharge books etc from this seceased chap who has sailed on a wide range of tesco tankers. Tesco Gent. Sweden, Rotterdam, Gloucester up to the Star Pembroke in 1991.He was a OP1 then.
This also includes Port Line the ACT container ships in the 1970s.
He got around.
If this material will be of interest to anyone please contact me.


dave.Menzies @tiscali.co.uk


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

I remember Dave Holley as an OP1 on the Texaco Westminster in the 80s. He was a very pleasant guy and a very steadying influence on some of the more boisterous lads. Sorry to hear of his demise.


----------



## David Menzies (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for that Mervyn.
Yours has been the only comment & going by the discharge book, he sailed on a lot of ships.
Dave Menzies.


----------

